# Front seat arm loose - White paint info



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

Hi there, The Driver's seat arm has become loose, falling down to the horizontal at will, has anyone else had this problem and found a way of rectifying it.

Has anyone obtained a touch up paint pen for the Rapido white on the front bumper. I have the Fiat white but it's not white enough to match the rest.


John


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi John,
If I remember correctly, there is an allen key that secures the arm rest to the pivot. You have to pull the material around a bit and you should be able to see it. Ours can loose and and I did tighten it, but it was a while ago now.
The paint on the bumper should be the same as the Fiat colour, but there are more than one shade of the same code. I think I used either 210 or 249, one of those matched OK.
Colin


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry cant help with the bumper paint but we also have the same problem with the drivers arm rest on the passenger side of the seat. 

All the rest are fine but this one arm seems quite loose and drops easily. 

Will have a look for an allen key slot.

Ian


----------



## quiraing (Feb 12, 2007)

There are a number of Fiat whites I found the colour code for mine on a label on the underside of the bonnet at the near side of the vehicle. Hope yours is in the same position.


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*Arm problem solved for now, bumper paint still outstanding*

Hi There, I had a poke around at the weekend on site. I undid the arm fabric Zip gently pulled aside the material and foam and found the arm fixing. The stiffness is controled by a nut held in position with a roll pin.
On mine the rollpin had sheared, allowing the nut to loosen. Without the required tools I tightened the nut and put it back together. Yesterday I removed the nut and drilled and tapped the roll pin hole in it to take a 5mm allen screw, which has solved the problem, for now anyway.

My paint code from the bonnet sticker is 249, which is what I have. this matches the Fiat parts "perfectly" but the bumper and Rapido bodywork is not, or never has been, the same, being much brighter.
I noticed that on a Trannie based Chausson at the weekend the Ford colour was much whiter than the rest of the van, the reverse of mine.

Perhaps I need a recent Ford White!

John


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ian-rapido said:


> Sorry cant help with the bumper paint but we also have the same problem with the drivers arm rest on the passenger side of the seat.
> 
> All the rest are fine but this one arm seems quite loose and drops easily.
> 
> ...


Hi
I have exactly the same problem with exactly the same arm rest. My dealer tightened it once but has now come loose again  if you prize the material apart in the pivot area you will see an allen key that needs tightening as someone mentioned before.

steve


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Got the same problem with arm rests on both seats. I tightened the big nut, but all that did was make the arm rest stiff to move and it still waggles side to side. I can see a large allen key that seems to hold the armrest sigot to the frame - that seems very tight. Help please - I am a retired motor mechanic and hate the thought of paying for this to be done!!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Can't help with the loose armrest, but IS the front bumper painted, perhaps it could be white ABS (acrylonitrile, butadiene, styrene) like is used by Rapido on their A-Class models.


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*Rapido Front bumper*

Hi there, It is certainly painted, as it is a standard Fiat item, and you can see a small amount of runs around the fog light blanks. I'm about to trade it in so it ain't important anymore

Many thanks John


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

j50jwr
You have answered your own question about the paint I think when you mentioned the runs. I guess it was repainted at some time, possibly by the garage that sold it. The number under the bonnet was almost certainly correct at the time of manufacture.
Good luck with your sale!
Alan


----------

